# Pack Goat Questions



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

So in our goat 4-H program they have Pack Goat as one of the projects, next year will be my second year of 4-H so I want to do Pack and Dairy. I don't know the first thing about training pack goats any tips about training and everything would be nice. I already have a buck kid that can be weathered that I could use. And what do I want to look for in the kid should he big from big parents? Should he be a big kid?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, a big buckling from big parents is best. Look for big well formed feet and long legs, straight back, short loin, good shoulders, and smoothly joined neck. Angulation of the hind legs is very important as well as strong pasterns. The very best packers have a running walk pace. It patterns as right hind foot, right front foot, left hind foot, left front foot, this pace is a little faster then a walk but, not a trot. It is a working pace that is easy on the goat and gently sways the pack side to side without bouncing on their back. You also want to bottle raise him. Much of what you will be asking him to do requires the trust that comes from being bottle fed. 
To start with, bottle feed him with him standing at your side facing the same direction as you. This way you program him to naturally come to a leading position instead of to the front of you. 
Get him out everytime you have even a few minutes, put collars on and off, put a blanket on and off, pick up his feet, lead him around, socialize him like a dog, let everyone pet him. Teach him to put his feet up on different things and get him used to as many things as you can think of. Most goats will work for treats. At first use his bottle as a thing to follow.
You will want to bottle feed him for 4 or 5 months. The best growth comes while they are getting milk. 
I can answer more questions if you have them.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Goathiker I think has a link to her blog on training a pack goat from birth-3 mo in her sig....


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

That is good sound advice from goathiker. The single most important thing with a pack goat is bonding. If a goat is bonded to you, it makes the whole process much easier. Spend as much time with the goat as possible and get them use to walking around with you.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

This is good stuff : ) Im interested in your blog goathiker...where could I find that : )


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Okay thanks! He comes from a giant mom who has a nickname freight train and his dad was also very tall but he had more of long leg his mom just was big in everything. Thanks again!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

happybleats said:


> This is good stuff : ) Im interested in your blog goathiker...where could I find that : )


 I'm actually just doing a thread here in working goats. There isn't much to it yet as I just picked up my baby from Tenacross last Saturday. I will add to it weekly as he grows. It will get much more interesting once he is vaccinated and the weather dries up a little more.


----------



## ahead-by-a-hare (Jan 6, 2013)

Bonding is very important. They need to be unafraid of things. We have a course which they must complete with little bridges and jumps and water. My daughter won because her goat will follow off leash as called. She practices often including just jumping over things. He thinks its fun and wants to please her.


----------



## Marie529 (Apr 3, 2013)

I am on my second year of Pack Goat for 4h. If you do Pack Goat get the book "Practical Goatpacking" by Carolyn Eddy. It has a lot of good tips for raising, training and enjoying your packgoat. :cart:


----------

